# pelvic CT scan and fertility



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

To make a long story short I had to have a CT scan of my abdomin and pelvic reigon because I was experiencing lots of pain that I could not explain. The ER found inflamed intestines (due to antibiotics causing colitis) and a ruptured ovarian cyst. I'm glad I now know what was causing me so much pain but now I'm wondering if there are any side effects to having a CT scan of my pelvic region. Did it do anything to my ovaries or eggs? I want to get pregnant soon but am afraid. My doctor has not told me anything.


----------

